# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Music Nobody Could Dislike

## ChemEngineer

I can't fathom anyone disliking such music as Beethoven's 6th Symphony, or Romance #2.







What music can you say the same for?

----------

potlatch (09-09-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

I'm sorry, but I'm a metal head and that stuff puts me to sleep and always has.  I did go to the San Francisco Symphony once, but Metallica was playing with them so it's not quite the same. 

Don't get me wrong, I do not dislike Beethoven, but it is background music to me, not something I can sit and listen to with earphones without nodding off.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I'm sorry, but I'm a metal head and that stuff puts me to sleep and always has.  I did go to the San Francisco Symphony once, but Metallica was playing with them so it's not quite the same. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do not dislike Beethoven, but it is background music to me, not something I can sit and listen to with earphones without nodding off.


I'm a metalhead, too...just wrapping up an album. My greatest influence? Brahms #4. Steve Howe told me it was his, too.

----------


## Katzndogz

When I had the dog grooming shop I always put on classical music for the animals.  Animals are great music lovers.   They always lay down listening to the music.  Some fell asleep.  Cats always had tails that would sort of move with the music.

----------


## Quark

This is probably my favorite Beethoven although I do like all of them:




There's nothing like Classical music to sooth the savage beast after dealing with Liberals all day.

My next favorite music is Sousa marches, Irish folk music, Scottish bag pipes and big band music.

Most everything else is in second place. And I hate rap noise which I refuse to call music. Come to think of it I hate just about all modern music starting with those idiots the Beetles.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Love bagpipes. Spent $500 on a CD and downloaded it into my studio. ETHNO makes it...and there's "ethnic instruments"...bag pipes being Scottish...but, the original ones were Roman...who left them with the Scotts. Awesome, real sound...you can trigger with your guitar.

----------


## ChemEngineer

larsonhellaccordian.png

----------

potlatch (09-09-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'm sorry, but I'm a metal head and that stuff puts me to sleep and always has.  I did go to the San Francisco Symphony once, but Metallica was playing with them so it's not quite the same. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do not dislike Beethoven, but it is background music to me, not something I can sit and listen to with earphones without nodding off.


I too am a metal head.....Christian unblack metal even.....but THIS guy:

----------


## Knightkore

> I too am a metal head.....Christian unblack metal even.....but THIS guy:


One more:

Lindsey Sterling

----------


## John123

> I'm sorry, but I'm a metal head and that stuff puts me to sleep and always has.  I did go to the San Francisco Symphony once, but Metallica was playing with them so it's not quite the same. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do not dislike Beethoven, but it is background music to me, not something I can sit and listen to with earphones without nodding off.


^ This.

I have to have words in my songs or I fall asleep. I'm sorry, but that's just me.

----------

potlatch (09-09-2016)

----------


## potlatch

@ChemEngineer

When I was a child I mostly heard Operatic music in my home. My Father had a beautiful voice and would be asked to sing at parties.

My Father would play LP Records of Dorothy Kirsten and I can still 'hear' her beautiful soprano voice in my mind. He also liked Mario Lanza, a tenor. You should listen to him singing "Be My Love". It's wonderful.

Great Opera Singers: The Great Dorothy Kirsten

----------

Knightkore (09-09-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> ^ This.
> 
> I have to have words in my songs or I fall asleep. I'm sorry, but that's just me.


Me too! I meant to say that in a later reply I posted. Music is the voice and the lyrics along with the musical instruments to me.

----------


## ChemEngineer

Boccherini's minuet

My beloved wife planned many vacations for us all over Europe with our two daughters.  During one, we stayed at various castle hotels in Germany.  While we were shown our room overlooking an idyllic valley, the radio was playing this delightful piece, which I will forever associate with that castle, our view, and the love of my life.  Luigi Boccherini was born in Lucca, Italy.  A few years later, we visited Lucca, which small village I believe was also the birthplace of opera great Giacomo Puccini.

----------


## ChemEngineer

A mesmerizing combination of the world champion kite flier with background music of the Flower Duet, Lakme, by Leo Delibes.
Watch with your children and grandchildren.

----------


## Someguy

The 9th movement of Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" is irreplaceable.   Also, all of JS Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.  There's so much more.  The best work of human kind.

----------


## Midgardian

Any black person listening to this great music will be accused of "acting white."

----------


## Midgardian

Can white people accuse those of other races who listen to classical music of cultural appropriation?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm sorry, but I'm a metal head and that stuff puts me to sleep and always has.  I did go to the San Francisco Symphony once, but Metallica was playing with them so it's not quite the same. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do not dislike Beethoven, but it is background music to me, not something I can sit and listen to with earphones without nodding off.


I have been a metal head since the days of early Led Zepplin. First concert I went to at Tampa Stadium back in 1972 was Zepplin. Sammy Hagar, Judas Priest, Sabbath, Metallica all favorites but who could forget Iron Butterfly's In-a-godda- da-vida?

----------


## ChemEngineer

Here comes Halloween, and of course one piece of dramatic music that is always associated with skeery things is The Ride of the Valkyries, by Richard Wagner.

----------


## Knightkore

{THIS is classical.....}

----------


## Midgardian

> Here comes Halloween, and of course one piece of dramatic music that is always associated with skeery things is The Ride of the Valkyries, by Richard Wagner.


Hector Berlioz supposedly wrote this one under the influence of opium.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-16-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*One of my Favorites...which most of us heard before...
*<strong>

----------

OldSchool (09-17-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Elvis Presley:Whole Lotta Rosie  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

OldSchool (09-17-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

This smoothie is for that hard working lady, @Calypso Jones ;-)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Mo smoothies....

----------


## OldSchool

Sometimes.... for me.... it's not the music or a great voice.... just the lyrics:

----------

LongTermGuy (09-17-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Do you suppose that God will call David Allan Coe by his name?

----------


## ChemEngineer

*The first time* I saw the face of my beloved wife will forever be burned in my memory.  It was not love at first sight because I was just a stupid boy at the time, but nevertheless I was mesmerized.  I asked her on a date to see a movie and have dinner with me.  We married, and had two wonderful daughters.  She is the woman I dreamed about when I was a boy.  She is the woman I still dream about. 

In high school, my friend's father called his wife "My better half."  Not exactly.  My wife is my better two-thirds.  Every day I thank the Lord for bringing me across the United States to be with her.

----------


## ChemEngineer

What popular music cited above will still be enormously popular in 200 years?
This was written in 1811-1812 and of course is listened to by more people today than ever before
in history.

----------


## Someguy

I've never been a big Beethoven fan, but I recall hearing that he was quite miserable near the end of his life.    He said that his condition and comfort were not at issue.  He had things to do that were much larger than a man.  I hold him in very high regard for believing that and living for it.

----------

ChemEngineer (05-15-2017)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Seek not all virtues in one man. - Confucius

I ask you to listen to his Romance #2, and Symphony #6.  If neither of those give you the slightest amount of bliss, I am at a loss to imagine what possibly could.  Ah, I know.  Some of the "art" I posted on another thread... here are just a  few examples, each having sold for millions of dollars, bien sur.


Sans Pork, owned by Johnny Depp, a  high school dropout, offered by Sotheby's for $5,000,000
to help settle his divorce.
This is the "art" of Basquiat.
3518A02200000578-3633924-image-m-135_1465500862301.jpg

Pecho Oreja, by Basquiat

ART - Basquiat Pecho Oreja  million July 2008.jpg

ART Self Portrait by Jean Michel Basquiat.jpg
Self-Portriat by Basquiat, a heroin addict who died of an overdose at age 28 or so
The Abyss,  million.jpg

----------


## ChemEngineer

The most beautiful aria I have ever heard.  
Non piu mesta, by Cecelia Bartoli.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVZNx39xYiA

----------


## Swedgin



----------


## Crunch



----------

ChemEngineer (05-16-2017)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Recuerdos de la Alhambra, by Narciso Yepes

Absolutely mesmerizing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLHR8zaEsA8

----------


## ChemEngineer

Blind pianist plays La Campanella, an incredible performance that may bring tears to your eyes

----------


## ChemEngineer

*Brain Candy


*After you have listened for years to classical music, you should be able to distinguish the masterful works of Beethoven from those of Mozart from Franz Josef "Papa" Haydn, from other great masters.  Today a piece by Francois Couperin was playing.  It had a distinctly older, more baroque sound, and I wondered who his contemporaries had been.
My best guess was that he was born in the late 1600's, perhaps around the same time as Antonio Vivaldi.  Vivaldi was born in 1678, died in 1741.  Couperin was born in 1668, died in 1733.  Contemporaries.  

The period we call "classical" began around 1750.  It was preceded by the baroque, which began circa 1600, and that by what is known as ancient music.  The first written music found was written 3400 years ago, in Sanskrit.
It remained on the Top Ten list for at least 1,000 years, which will remain a record forever.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## ChemEngineer

Flower Duet from Lakme by Leo Delibes accompanying the kite-flying artistry of Ray Bethell - 
a performance you will never forget.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr9KrqN_lIg

----------


## Rickity Plumber

My dad would sing this to me as a kid. There is not a soul in the world who does not rock out to this tune.
I also danced like a bird just like this guy.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-07-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Although I much prefer this version. More action.

----------


## Kodiak

About as close as I get to Beethoven....

----------


## ChemEngineer

Oldest known written music, from Ugarit, Syria, circa 3400 B.C.
It was written on a clay tablet in Cunieform.  The second person to see the
text, never having learned to read music, was remarked to have said to the composer:  *"WTF?"*

This was said to have been on the Top Ten for over 1,000 years, a record never to be broken.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBhB9gRnIHE

----------


## Crunch



----------


## ChemEngineer

The title of this thread, Crunch, is "Music nobody could dislike."

I will pay the management to delete the hideousness just above.

----------


## Crunch

> The title of this thread, Crunch, is "Music nobody could dislike."
> 
> I will pay the management to delete the hideousness just above.


You obviously have no taste at all!

----------


## ChemEngineer

*Narcisso Yepes
Recuerdos de la Alhambra*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLHR8zaEsA8

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------

Crunch (09-07-2017)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Dear God, I am surrounded by people living in cheap mobile homes!  Take me now.

----------


## Crunch

> Dear God, I am surrounded by people living in cheap mobile homes!  Take me now.

----------


## Crunch



----------

